# Biken auf ner Skipiste



## Pyrosteiner (1. Februar 2011)

Wer hätte prinzipiell Lust mit dem Bike auf ner Skipiste ins Tal zu fahren? Der Transport auf den Berg erfolgt mittels Schlepplift.

Evtl. geht jetzt am Donnerstag in der Nähe von St. Englmar was zusammen...


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (2. Februar 2011)

Lust schon, aber zwecks der Arbeit nur an Wochenenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. Februar 2011)

Zwecks sehr vielen Skifahrern am Wochenende sind Wochenenden und Feiertage generell unmöglich. Es sei denn ich miete die Anlage. Das wird nicht der Fall sein weil da muss ich nen vierstelligen Betrag auf den Tisch legen.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Februar 2011)

Das du immer Zeitpunkte erwischt, die unpassend für mich sind ....


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. Februar 2011)

Eman, sorry...

Aber es geht eh leider nix zusammen. Warten wir ab wie sich das Wetter entwickelt ob es dieses Jahr nochmal gehen wird. Ihr habt ja am Samstag nen Spass auf der Piste...


----------



## *Bad-Boy* (6. Februar 2013)

Hallo Ist das dieses Jahr auch wieder möglich?
Sind eine Stunde von St Englmar entfernt und a Gaudi wäre das bestimmt


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. Februar 2013)

Ich denke das sich daran nichts geändert hat und das wir nach vorheriger Anmeldung (ich kenn da wen) fahren dürfen, aber...

Bei dem Wetter das wir derzeit haben kannst Du das vergessen.

Damit Du im Winter überhaupt mit dem Schlepplift auf Schnee nach oben kommst muss es kalt - sehr kalt sein und am besten Kunstschnee liegen da sich Kunstschnee stärker komprimieren lässt als Naturschnee.


Beim derzeitigen Wetter - und das Skigebiet liegt nicht hoch... keine Chance.


----------

